# I belong to you.



## Ultras

Hi to all...Can somebody spell and writte " ENNA-NA DILAK" on Hebrew or Aramaic(Christian) for me...Thanks in advance


----------



## cfu507

Ultras said:


> Hi to all...Can somebody spell and writte " ENNA-NA DILAK" on Hebrew or Aramaic(Christian) for me...Thanks in advance


 
I don't know this phrase. It reminds me: ina-al-dinak and I don't know what it means too, but it's different than what you wrote.

Can you give us the explanation of this phrase?


----------



## Ultras

OK...I find on this forum that "enna-na=(I'am);dilak=(belonging to you)"...I have no idea if this is ok or it is mistake....
How would  you writte "I'am belong to you(GOD)" with Hebrew(square) letters...?
P.S. Thank you for warning me..!..


----------



## cfu507

Ultras said:


> OK...I find on this forum that "enna-na=(I'am);dilak=(belonging to you)"...I have no idea if this is ok or it is mistake....
> How would you writte "I'am belong to you(GOD)" with Hebrew(square) letters...?
> P.S. Thank you for warning me..!..


 
Ok. 
If God's identity is masculine [as the Bible says] and...
I was a female, then I would say in Hebrew: אני שייכת לך - ani shayechet lcha
If I was a male, then I would say in Hebrew: אני שייך לך - ani shayach lecha


----------



## Ultras

OK you are the Great.THANKS


----------



## albondiga

Ultras,

The words are not Hebrew; my guess is that it's perfectly good in some dialect of Aramaic though (and cfu's text is of course a way to say the same in Hebrew)...

If my limited knowledge of this stuff is right, then "*enna-na dilak*" would correspond to something like "ani shelcha" (to a male) or "ani shelach" (to a female) in Hebrew... this would basically mean "_I am yours_", while cfu's translation more literally matches what you wrote above in English: "_I belong to you_"...


----------



## cfu507

albondiga said:


> Ultras,
> 
> The words are not Hebrew; my guess is that it's perfectly good in some dialect of Aramaic though (and cfu's text is of course a way to say the same in Hebrew)...
> 
> If my limited knowledge of this stuff is right, then "*enna-na dilak*" would correspond to something like "ani shelcha" (to a male) or "ani shelach" (to a female) in Hebrew... this would basically mean "_I am yours_", while cfu's translation more literally matches what you wrote above in English: "_I belong to you_"...


 
I agree.


----------



## Ultras

If I understand you say that the "enna-na dilak" is Aramaic after all...?
What you think if I use CFU's translation of Hebrew and swap with simillar Aramaic letters do I get same...?


----------



## cfu507

I found some Aramaic-Hebrew dictionaries on the Net [1]
The Aramaic word אנא (anna/ana) means אני (ani-I/I'm) in Hebrew.
The Aramaic word דילי (I belive it is dili) means שלי (sheli=mine) in Hebrew.
The Aramaic word דילך (I don't know how to pronounce it) means שלך (shelcha=yours) in Hebrew (ch like chanuka). I don't know Aramaic, maybe the ך is pronanounce as k in this word (like you wrote) and then you can say אני שלך (I'm yours) instead of אני שייכת לך (I belong to you).
I remember a song with the words: I belong to you and you... you belong to me too...
So I guess that you can say it also that way in English.

Like albondiga said, I would say in Hebrew אני שלך (I'm yours) too.


----------



## Ultras

Sorry i can't writte with the estrangelo font here....
What is your opinion should I writte: *kaph *with volwes under for CH or final connected *kaph....*


----------



## Shlama_98

A couple of notes here.

The word "Ana" אנא means "I" in Aramaic (In classical Aramaic it's pronounced Ena apparently), but Ena-na means "I am", Ena-na is actually double Ena's, what I mean is it's spelled this way --> אנא אנא, the only thing is the Alaph on the second Ena is silent.

As far as Dilak goes, it means "Yours", and the Kap in the end is pronounced as a Khap, so Dilakh, and you spell it like this --> דילך.

In Syriac Aramaic this is how you write it:
http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/4896/iamjh2.jpg


----------



## Ultras

Ok thanks for the time and opinion...Regards


----------

